# The Extraterrestrial Visitor (Open group roleplay, SFW.)



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 12, 2020)

_When a powerful alien crashes down onto the world, society is taken by surprise. This colossal being known only as Grau comes with benevolent tidings, but even then many on the planet consider her a danger and an abomination. However, it is up to you to decide if she is a friendly and acceptable intergalactic emissary to be welcomed, or a threat to civilization be eliminated..




_





Rules:
1.This is a MACRO roleplay, meaning Grau is often going to be GIANT. By joining you accept that you're okay with the possible imbalance of the power scale. (She could either be flat-out OP to some people, or a fun character to RP with and get along with.)
2.While combat is possible, it's not the core theme here. Do note what I've posted above, Grau will defend herself if harassed and she is quite formidable.
3.I plan on this being a group RP, Grau is BIG enough for everyone to interact with.
4.I plan on some very funny themes like the world's governments going crazy and even pseudo-religious cults worshipping her.
5.I would like all roleplayers to try paragraph format.
6.Do note that she can change size, so I won't always have her the same size. (She can even become normal size, which she will do to get indoors and speak to people.)

7.This will have Roswell NM, Area 51 themes to it. (But a lot of that I'll add in.)

*Starter:*

_The sky was starry and clear that one fine night in the middle of the rural plains. After a nice harvest festival people were getting ready for the winter season, but thus far it wasn't as cold and snowy in this region yet. The scene was rather tranquil with many farm animals in their coops or asleep, and only nocturnal wildlife or those who have a nightlife were active. This was all soon to change however, as in the sky a massive fireball was seen streaking across the sky! Many could see this as a sign of doomsday or a bad omen, or an asteroid or meteorite. However, the way it descended was odd as it was moving across the sky and not completely downwards. Whatever this object was, it was clear that it would eventually crash down into the ground, hopefully not around anyone and not to cause any harm. _


----------



## Mambi (Dec 12, 2020)

_<the cat lay in the field looking at the night sky. This was a nice place to go to relax...to daydream. He portaled to many a place before, but this planet was always one he enjoyed...here he was always at peace. As his eyes start to close, suddenly his revere was thrown as the light of the huge fiery rock streaked past his view. The cat jumps up startled and seeing it's apparent path, takes off running to try and follow it, fascinated by the sight of it getting closer to the ground with every second.>

<As the objects rockets further way, his eyes glow as a shimmering rift forms before him and he jumps into the hole, disappearing and reappearing from an identical hole several hundred feet ahead of him, trying to close the gap...> _


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 12, 2020)

_Soon the object would blaze across the horizon, moving lower and lower until it would go into a full collision course with the ground. Whatever it was, it would soon collide with the ground in a nearby cornfield picking up untold amounts of dirt and making loud fissure noises at it would impact. Whatever it was, it was large enough to leave a massive dug up trail of dirt as one would find near a plane crash. After the fires from reentry would fan out, a lot of smoke would be emitted from whatever it was, more than likely seen by any onlookers. Whatever the object was, it didn't seem to be currently the cause of an doomsday. However, it would be worth investigating to see just what had crashed into the earth. _


----------



## Mambi (Dec 12, 2020)

_<like pixies in the night sky, shimmering holes open again and again as the panting black cat emerges and re-dives into them, eyes glowing all the while against the night sky. Coming finally to the top of a hill, a final portal rips open as the cat tumbles out of it and rolls to the side, trying to stay low as he catches himself with a quick movement of his paw and lays on his belly...peering out to where the wreckage stopped. He cautiously lays still and the glow fades as the rift re-seals itself and he pants shakily but quietly, trying to catch his breath> _

"Wow...that actually made it through the atmosphere intact... _<he shakes his head slowly, still talking softly to himself>_ I wanted to see a few shooting stars, but this is FAR more surprising to see. Better stay low...probably still hot...


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 12, 2020)

_Upon further inspection from the vantage point of the hill overlooking the cornfield, the feline would perhaps made out that whatever had landed was not some form of rock, it looked sleek, asymmetric, and metallic. there was even what looked like a pinkish glow around it. Whatever it was, it was some form of aerodynamic as it must have skid and looked like it had some sort of emergency entry. Was it some sort of ship or aircraft? Could it be a rocket or a part of a fallen space station? Whatever the case was, it would be a startling find to anyone around it, but they would have to proceed with caution as it could even be radioactive or still have dust from upon reentry. For now however, the object was just there wedged into the pilled up dirt in the middle of the cornfield while emitting smoke. _


----------



## Mambi (Dec 13, 2020)

_<the cat crawled closer still to the ledge, peering through the haze to examine the strange object. He smells the air carefully, trying to place any scents and failing to do so. Not wanting to attract any further attention yet with his portals, he decides to slowly work his way down the hill with maximum caution one careful paw step at a time...his tail twitching at readiness for anything...trying to gauge the size of the object before him as he approaches it from afar..._>


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

_The air smelted of sulfur, and burnt corn. However, there was also a slightly odd aroma, something from the crash smelt of oranges, even if a hint at it. Whatever it was, it was probably almost undetectable. As the cat would get closer, he'd see the object become larger and larger. Surely it was able to at least carry someone inside, but as to why would remain an mystery. What wasn't a mystery that what looked like some sort of tail on the object, something unmistakable. It had a rear dorsal fin for guidance. It was capable of flight it seems as the fin stuck out from above the cornfield still intact. Whatever it was, could have passengers aboard, if they were still alive that is._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

@Mambi I'm going to introduce her today, last night I just wanted to build up the scene and then go to sleep. )


----------



## Mambi (Dec 13, 2020)

(no problem...I'm just approaching slow and following your lead to give others a chance to jump in too...take ya time! <grin>)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Mambi said:


> (no problem...I'm just approaching slow and following your lead to give others a chance to jump in too...take ya time! <grin>)



(That's fine, I think if this picks up steam others will join in. I just want to give it a good setting, I'm literally listening to _DESTROY ALL HUMANS!_ music for this rn. I have an idea or two, but I won't spoil.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

(Alrighty then, I'll throw in my line here soon! Just gonna type it up and such.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Karma was a curious little feline, but he had been curious for too long.

Tonight was a night that he was going to just wander around for the most part. Being a feline of the country, he had spent much of his time stargazing, and the rest practicing with firearms and such..

He had been in several wars, and had come out as a veteran. He had just been relaxing at home, sitting in the backyard, casually listening to some nice music that he had perched next to him. Casually and daintily, he had been watching the sky in his normal demeanor, enjoying the silence and the fine tunes.

Closing his eyes, Karma would relax, then open them as he caught sight of something streaking across the sky. Curiously, the feline sat up, tilting his head a little.

"Well.....I reckon that's not a shootin' star....seen-a plenty too many to know that's one....," Karma muttered under his breath, watching in awe and wonder as the unidentified object landed somewhere in the fields.

"I reckon I should check it out......seems peculiar enough....," the feline said, sliding off of his chair. He ran into the house, donned his coat, and tucked his Colt in his holster, jumping on the old army green motorcycle that he had bought. Simple, yet effective.

The old bike grumbled to life, and he drove off into the fields.

As he neared the crash site, Karma turned off the motorcycle, hopping off as he took up his white cowboy hat, putting it on with a shaky paw. His black overcoat kept his weapons hidden as he silently streaked through the area, looking for the area of impact.

The cat spoke silently as he made his way through, adrenaline pumping through him..

"Wonder what kinda thing just landed here.....boy howdy, I'm curious....," the cat muttered, his tail swishing slowly behind him as he crept silently through. 

Getting closer, he would part into the clearing, looking around to see what he had found...


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

(Karma's POV)

_From the looks of things it looked like there was some sort of spaceship wreck. It looked like a ship large enough for there to be potentially something inside it, but the ship looked like it's engine thrusters were still hot and if he got near the back end , Karma would feel intense heat. Of course the entire ship would be hot to the touch from basically still cooling off from reentry into orbit. Whatever it was, on closer inspection the vessel would appeared to have been painted, whoever it's pilots were obviously could comprehend style or perhaps camouflage as the entire ship seemed painted dark black. It had a dorsal guidance fin, like a modern day helicopter, but the engines looked like jet engines with one exposed as the ship was capsized to be laying noise down. While the other engine was perhaps buried in the dirt._





-------------------------------
(Grau's POV.)

Coughing up her first bits of breath on this strange new world, she could only lay there in the cornfield all sore due to surviving the impact as her body locked down and was sore. She only had a few things she dragged out of the canopy as she was trying to catch her breath, very grateful that this planet's atmospheric conditions were suitable for living. Then again, she saw the local plant life and a tree when she landed, so there had to be some form of photosynthesis on this wayward planet. She reached over and grabbed her rutsack and searched around for a first aid kit, she founded one, but she would ear some strange noises that were not internal combustion from her downed Raven's engines, this made her long ears twitch.

"Oh geeze, please don't tell me that's the local wildlife." She told herself as she would quickly move over to grab her defensive arm, an Reaper-823 cold plasma pistol.

_This was very sudden, so she would have to use stealth to secure the area around her befallen Raven. She didn't know what type of wildlife she would encounter, but she could make out some form of gibberish being said around her ship. She wouldn't have the element of surprise for long as she grabbed the gun and put the kit into her rutsack, slowly closing it as she armed her weapon. Perhaps the sound of a high pitched energizing sound could be heard very faintly, but it could have easily be mistaken as some sort of animal call. Anyways, she would slowly get up as she would hold the pistol in her hand and crouch down while slowly moving through the cornfield, trying to stay low and out of sight._


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Karma was unsure whatever this weird thing was, but he had to be civil. Maybe whoever had crashed from inside was lost, and in need of guidance.

Slowly, the cat would creep out from the bushes, looking around as he tried his best to make out what was in front of him. He kept a cautious aptitude about him, his tail swishing slowly.

"Hello? Anybody out there?.....your ship.....or...if it is yours.....looks damaged......could....could you come out to view?...I won't let any harm come to you....friendly....," Karma said reassuringly, standing out in the open, waiting for anything.

He braced for whatever might come out, or if something would be fired at him. The feline tensed his body, waiting to see what would happen.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 14, 2020)

_<the black cat watches the other cat approach from the edge of the cliff, safely waiting to see what would happen. With others on the scene, he saw no reason to risk himself he thought, plus if anything happened, he could maybe provide support. Besides, he thought, what if the other cat thinks that HE'S the reason for this. Nope...far safer to watch and wait. He lays low and watches carefully, trying to suppress his eye's natural glow to lowest levels>_


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

_She could hear this strange chatter, while it was purely gibberish in her ears, she could make out that it sounded rather curious and from the tone it was masculine and yet not very assertive. Still, this could mean that whoever this was could be with others who were not seemingly as benign. It was fortunate that it sounded like not like creature sounds, but sentient. Still, she would not let her guard down as she slowly stood up, revealing her ears over the cornfield. 

Perhaps, she could try to flee, but then her craft and more importantly, her supplies onboard would be tampered with or even looted. She could open fire and draw them out, but from the sounds of things whoever it was didn't seem like a raider. Still, she was sore all over and having a bit of a temperament, maybe she could reveal herself and use her mood to intimidate them away as she maintained her weapon and slowly walked towards the sound of the voice, but with her energized pistol glowing through the stalks of corn. She would reveal herself slowly, to show she is not afraid. This combined with her weapon would perhaps allow anything sentient to think twice about messing with her or her ship. _


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

The cat waited with a small smile on his face, looking at the pair of ears that revealed themselves from the bush.

"Ah, good good. Now I promise, I got-a nothin' on me that's gonna hurt ya. If we're cool, then I'm cool. Simple as can be...," Karma said softly, his paws up to show he wasn't reaching for anything.

Still, the feline was cautious. His paws may be up, but he still knows not of who is there. He's got a fairly quick paw on him, so if he needs to draw, that'll be swift and with haste.

He watched the figure draw closer, his ears twitching just a little. Carefully, his sights picked up on something glowing. Assuming it could be the creature, or a weapon, one paw carefully reached down, not quick, but steady.

His revolver rest at his side, but he arched his paws back up. One thing he needed to be sure was to establish trust.

"I'll wait right here.....don't worry, I don't bite....," Karma joked, smiling a  little as he waited for the being to come on out.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

_Coming from out of the cornfield was the being, it appeared to be a tall, clearly adult aged feminine fox like being, but with more hybrid human like features. She was rather odd as her head was slightly larger and her eyes were sort of buggy. She appeared to have grey fur, with a light grey muzzle, but her body matched the anatomy of a humanoid. Her eyes appeared normal green, yet glistened in the moonlight. She was in some sort of flight suit, but had on no helmet and she had on a rutsack to carry belongings, all the while wielding a bizarre glowing and futuristic like gun in her hands. 

She would step out of the corn and continue to point her what looked like some sort of ray gun at him, as she would begin to scan him and observe him. She could tell that the being seemed relax, potentially either trying to trick her, or perhaps trying to keep her calm. Still, she made out his rather 'dated' weaponry, was that a kinetic slug thrower? She could tell that this creature was also masculine. _

"Don't move!" She would call out in her native tongue.

*"Evom t'nod!"* She made out with a rather booming voice.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

The feline stood there, smiling as the figure came on out. He tilted his head a little, unsure of how she looked so....humanoid.

He wasn't complaining though, and made sure not to make any sudden movements. He also caught sight of the....ray gun at her side.

"A ray gun?," Karma muttered under his breath, unsure if he was living a fantasy or he really was being aimed at by a ray gun. Seems the little kids and games were onto something then.

He shook and blinked when she spoke, cocking his head quizzically when she spoke. Unsure of what language she was saying, he remained still, not wanting to provoke the being in any way.

"Alright.....I have no clue what you said....is that reverse Latin or something?...," Karma joked, keeping his paws in the air.

"Either way it goes, I mean no trouble. Just a curious passerby hoping that you are alright....," the feline said, his tail swishing slowly as he kept his gaze on the fox like being.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

_She had no clue what he was saying, but she could presume that he was also observing her, afterall she was female and although this being looked slightly more xenon than her, it was clearly just some form of evolutionary bias. Still, he had his appendages up which was universal for "I surrender", which was odd to her. Considering she didn't want anything valuable on him, save for perhaps some liquid hydrogen combined with oxides. Still, her first priority was to secure her ship and she thought the best way to do this. She would keep her weapon trained on him, but with her other hand she would wave it as if to signal for him to move away from her ship. If this being had good intentions, and wasn't trying to steal everything she had, then it would comply and get a distance from her downed Raven. _


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

The cat watched the being, beginning to understand now that he clearly spoke a different language to her. He kept still, then lowered his paws, tucking them in his jacket pockets. 

He watched her for some time, then saw the gesture to move away from the ship. He looked over at it, then nodded, backing up a considerable distance from it.

"If ya want me to move from your....ship, then I'll oblige. Hopefully you'll get what ya need and everything...," Karma said, smiling a little. He had no need to reach for his revolver, he sat stood still, his eyes latched on the weapon trained on him.

Still, she could just be lost after all. Maybe crashed......shot down perhaps? Whichever was it went, the cat was intent on aiding the extraterrestrial in whatever she decided to do.

Calmly, he stood there, tilting his head as he beckoned to the ship.

"Well, it's c;ear for ya. Don't worry, I'm not looking to steal anything..."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

_She observed him putting his hand into his pockets. While of course this could mean he could pull something out of them, it was more likely that he didn't have the tech levels to take out something other than perhaps a concealed pocket knife or maybe a throwing one. Still, from his expression he seemed to be getting along well enough. As he moved away she did a slight smile as she would power her weapon down and walk over to the craft. She still had no idea what he was saying, but he took his nod as a universal sign of "yes". 

The Raven was still hot to touch, but she did move up to it's scanner as she would hold out her hand. Suddenly a tiny barcode like scanner would glow and verify her hand as the ship's side hatch would begin to open. As it did it would let out depressurized steam and she would turn and point to the cat to "stay there", almost like one would to a dog. motioning down one finger to the ground as she would then enter inside and close the hatch from the inside. 

As time passed several things would happen, first there was the powering up of the engines as they would glow bright pinkish, warming up as if the ship would lift off, but suddenly they would stop and power down. This could be followed by the sound of her banging angerly on the inside. It appeared she tried to take off, but something was wrong. There was frustrated shouting inside, but only for a few moments. Eventually, a rather pinkish translucent forcefield would be emitted around the craft, was she planning on hiding inside or did she just want some extra-security for whatever she was doing? _


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

The cat blinked a bit, feeling only slightly offended by the offhanded gesture that the being did.

Calmly, he stood there, his tail swishing a bit as he waited to see what would happen. Karma sighed a little, then heard the bangs ans shouts from the inside, presumably anger from the lack of a take-off due to the damaged aircraft.

The feline sat down, tilting his head as he looked around at the translucent field around the craft. He watched it for some time, keeping his attention on the odd looking field.

A paw neared his pistol, just in case.

He had no clue whether this was a defense mechanism, or just a hostile approach..

Carefully, he watched it, his body still tensed in case he would need to evade an attack, or anything. With this kind of experience, he had none.

The best he could do was steel himself for whatever he could brace for. He met a person and they both lack the understanding of one another, which made things....hard.

Despite the abundantly clear wall of language blocking the true understanding between one another, Karma did his best to remain friendly, despite that gesture earlier.

"I'm a cat, not a dog darnit....," Karma muttered under his breath, taking off the coat as he got rather hot in it. Underneath, he wore a gray shirt, followed by black shorts, his holster apparent and exposed with the removal of the coat. A black Colt Navy Revolver lay clear in view, glistening in the light a little.

Curiously, he sat back, watching to see what would happen next, taking his hat off. His silver hair swayed in the breeze gently as he waited, smoothing his black as night fur.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

_After a while, the pinkish glowing energy barrier from the ship would slowly begin to disengage. The powering down of all the systems could be heard as well. Soon the hatch door would open and the sight of what looked like the pushing of a trunk out the side was seen. He could make out that she was in there, but then the trunk would fall out as she gave it a good kick. As it did so she would come out of the vessel, but this time without the spacesuit on.

She had put on a different apparel. She was now in what looked like either blue stockings or jeans, being covered up by what looked like a crimson cocktail dress. Apparently her species understood fashion rather well. She also had on two golden and thick girly bracelets that would shine when moonlight hit them. This was held by a green belt and she had on some sort of cape? Without her helmet however, he could make out her vixen like face and even her dyed violet hair. It was pretty much assuming that she dyed her hair because it could be grey naturally due to her mussel. She was quite the looker, and almost movie star height, but she would jump out of the side hull and then walk over before leaning down and dragging the trunk full of whatever supplies she had away from the ship and over to the clearing. As the woman did this, she opened the trunk and would begin to take out supplies. Much of it looked like food and normal camping equipment, apparently she realized that she would be on this rock for the long haul, so she decided to set up her basecamp right next to her ship._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

(Mambi, the coast is clear. You can post your part now if you want or have them just find him.)


----------



## Mambi (Dec 14, 2020)

_<the black cat watched and listened intently, observing the whole interaction. No violence, all seemed reasonable. Looks like all was ok, probably safe to reveal himself. With glowing eyes, he opens a shimmering portal and jumps into it...emerging from a similar portal that forms behind the other cat, who inadvertently jumped in surprise as the sudden arrival. As the glow fades and the portals close, he turns to his fellow feline> _

Hi, saw the whole thing...names Mambi, pleased to meetcha! Sorry to scare you, the rift's are just a thing I can do...what do you make of this? <he looks at the field and shrugs> I have no idea if my portals can breach it or even if I should try. She seems friendly enough though maybe, what do you think we should do? _he waits by the ship and after a while he picks up a small pebble and gently tosses it into the field to see what happens...just as the field drops and she re-emerges from her ship. Looking at his fellow traveller, he turns and tries to speak to the visitor this time>_

Oh...er, hello. I'm sorry...should I move away? <t_he cat waves his paws slightly_> I'm Mambi. Can...you understand my words? _<he speaks slowly but respectfully, carefully choosing a tone of calm friendliness> _


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

The feline blinked, watching as the vixen being came back out.

he looked at the different apparel, taking note of the sudden change. He stood there and watched as she dragged out some supplies with her, with what looked like basic camping materials and such. If he had to give it a brief rundown, he'd assume this.

Her ship probably wasn't running to full capacity anymore, so she's probably setting up a small refuge for herself right here, next to the ship, presumably to guard it from others who may not be as kind as he was. Possibly, it could also be a chance that she was setting up camp in somewhat familiar grounds.....somewhat.

The cat got up, brushing himself off. He scooped up his coat, flashing a smile as he scooted his hair out of his face.

"Well, seems like everything is workin' just well for ya, despite the....ship issues. I don't know how to get that ship purrin' again, but I reckon with a little bit of tweaks, it could be solved....though, I gotta find out how we communicate....," Karma muttered, pondering on that very question.

There is was. The million dollar question.

How can he start to communicate with a vixen lady....from another place completely? This was worse than his foreign classes in high school, but Karma knew not to give up.

Instead, he stuck around to show her that he cared. He'd figure it out...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Mambi said:


> _<the black cat watched and listened intently, observing the whole interaction. No violence, all seemed reasonable. Looks like all was ok, probably safe to reveal himself. With glowing eyes, he opens a shimmering portal and jumps into it...emerging from a similar portal that forms behind the other cat, who inadvertently jumped in surprise as the sudden arrival. As the glow fades and the portals close, he turns to his fellow feline> _
> 
> Hi, saw the whole thing...names Mambi, pleased to meetcha! Sorry to scare you, the rift's are just a thing I can do...what do you make of this? <he looks at the field and shrugs> I have no idea if my portals can breach it or even if I should try. She seems friendly enough though maybe, what do you think we should do? _he waits by the ship and after a while he picks up a small pebble and gently tosses it into the field to see what happens...just as the field drops and she re-emerges from her ship. Looking at his fellow traveller, he turns and tries to speak to the visitor this time>_
> 
> Oh...er, hello. I'm sorry...should I move away? <t_he cat waves his paws slightly_> I'm Mambi. Can...you understand my words? _<he speaks slowly but respectfully, carefully choosing a tone of calm friendliness> _


Karma almost shot whoever was behind him, and quickly jumped back, the gun already half out of it's holster.

"Goodness.....alright, that's alright. Best be cautious with ya, lest ya aimin' to get shot or something....," Karma said softly, tucking the gun back in it's holster. He looked at the vixen, then back at Mambi, nodding a bit.

"Ah, fellow feline then! Name's Karma. And dunno....been tryin' to figure that one out too....not too sure on what to do here....," the cat said, tipping his hat as he looked over at the vixen.

"Do take note though, she ain't of our language. Just was-a speakin' earlier, nada. And from the looks of it, I had no clue what she was sayin' either...."


----------



## Mambi (Dec 14, 2020)

<_the cat looks back at her, as she seems to be ignoring his words totally>_ Yeah, I'm guessing this language isn't going to work. Hell I barely can tell what _you_'_re _saying. <_giggles slightly_> Where are you from? <_ahem_> Anyway, not important now...we need some other communication method. Let's watch carefully...maybe somehow we can figure out what sounds mean what...

<_he turns to her and places his paw against his chest>_ Ummm...MAM-BI. Me...Mambi. Anything? _<looks on hopeful> _


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 14, 2020)

_She would become alert, as things would only transpire within movements. First she would she the blink-warp. Something that took her completely off guard, was there beings on this world capable of trans-dimensional blinking without powerful warpgate technology? She could only blink her eyes as the comparably tiny Mambi seemingly exited out of a portal from thin air. At this she would become alert, while she wasn't intimidated by it's size or physiology, the fact it could teleport right next to her would be an issue. Still, she hesitated as she saw the second being, the seemingly more sentient one pull out his metallic kinetic slug thrower. She deduced that it would be better for him to blast away the creature than for her to waste any energy in her Reaper's anarch-extract energy cell.

She saw him holster his weapon, meaning that whatever being was in front of her, it was perhaps at worse non-hostile and at best some sort of social creature. She could hear their two conversing. She was surprised a tiny little critter like that even was able to speak, but she knew that anything could happen on a world like this. She would just begin to open up the container and take out contents as she observed their conversation. It was very odd, these two beings seeing each others as equals, but it was also reassuring that the species on this world were more tranquil than her own. Perhaps this planet would be fun she thought?_

*"Olleh, m'I Uarg.*" She replied to it.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 14, 2020)

Karma held back a snicker at the other cat's words, waving his paw a bit.

"Now, I understand I'm a bit hard to understand. Maybe. Dunno, but I guess you aren't country of somethin. You a city cat or what feller?," the feline asked, smiling a bit as he looked back over at the being.

"Though, we can clearly address the elephant in the room, so we'll just have to.....observe? I dunno, I'm no scientist..."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Psst, @Mambi Your turn.)


----------



## Mambi (Dec 15, 2020)

_<the cat turns back and watched her unpack the items, carefully trying to determine the purpose of each of them> _Well off hand so far it looks like maybe something to eat...or cook. Don't look like a repair tool or anything...hmmm....I wonder something?

_<he starts to approach the ship slowly with the other cat, holding out his paws to show they were empty> _Mambi...friend. _<he puts his arm around the other cat to show comradeship>_ Friend.._<lets go and points to you> _You..friend? _<he emphasizes the last bit inquisitively, hoping a meaning is getting across a little>_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 16, 2020)

Karma watched the unpacking of the items, unsure of what they were. Since he saw the rest of the stuff looked like basic camping equipment, he could only assume that it collaborated with the rest.

He quickly fidgeted when the cat put his arm around him, then relaxed, returning the gesture to show the same thing. When he let go, he gave a small sigh.

_"A little warning would've been nice...," Karma thought, smiling a bit, making sure his paws didn't go for his weapon._

Carefully, he watched to see the reaction, slowly thinking of an idea, but unsure if it would work.

"I just got an idea....but I don't know...," the feline muttered under his breath, sighing softly as he looked back over at the being, then Mambi, unsure how this encounter will go.

Will they figure out truly how to conversate with her?...


----------



## Mambi (Dec 16, 2020)

_<as his stomach starts to rumble, the cat get a flash> _Oh COURSE...I got it, the universal equalizer!!! Hey Karma, that was your name right? Where's the nearest apple orchard? We're going about this all wrong! 

_<as you point to a field in the distance and describe to the cat, his eyes suddenly glow and a small rift appears. He reaches through it with both paws that seem to disappear as they enter the hole. After a few seconds, he pulls back and is holding several apples, setting them down as the glow fades and the rift reseals. He gently tosses one to you and taking 2 in his paws, steps forward towards the visitor> _

*Food*. _<he rubs his stomach and points to his open mouth> _*Hunger...Food...Help...*<_he takes a bite of the apple and swallows, then takes the other apple and places it in front of him and steps back, his paws in a gesture of open arms...offering and giving> _*Food...Uarg...eat...*_<he takes another bite of his apple and steps back to the other feline, whispering_> Think the message might get across? <_munch_> Mealtime always binds people together, right? _<shrugs and finishes his apple, watching for any sign from the visitor...>_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 16, 2020)

Karma pointed on over to one area, nodding. "Course. Raised that there apple orchard myself," the cat says, watching as Mambi makes a portal, then gets an armful.

Quickly, he catches the apple that was tossed to him, looking over as he watched the other feline attempt to communicate with that apple. He chuckled quietly, liking how this looked. It all just seemed funny to him.

Especially when he draws each word out. That really tickled him.

When Mambi asked his question, Karma tipped his hat a bit, shrugging a little.

"Dunno feller. All we can do is sit and watch. Waiting is key, and the key is to wait....I hope...," the cat said, his tail swishing as he watched her.


----------

